# heritage hen mini farm



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

from 2012 neiman marcus catalog
http://www.nbcdfw.com/the-scene/sho...eiman-Marcus-Collection-Posted-174689101.html


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow. how posh is that !


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna build that exact one for my Girls this weekend. :eye roll:


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks just like the summer home we got the girls!


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice!  But clean it will be fun! lol


----------



## chkntrktr (Jul 7, 2012)

Italy-Dan said:


> Very nice!  But clean it will be fun! lol


Yep, that's what I was thinking. It looks nice now, but..........

Of course, the "help" would probably have to clean it out.


----------

